# Single Canadian bikers point of view



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

One of the guys I ride with stops in at my BOL, he helped with the deck.
We get to talking bkes,women lies...lol then we start talking politics economy and what is likely going to happen. 
I say I have a 7 day supply in case of weather emergancies , he has a30 day supply does his own canning dehydrating and can make last 60, I am about to open up more but keep mouh shut. He then states after 60 days the masses will be weak frail and that is the time to form or join an outlaw biker club and enjoy safety in larger numbers?(his half brother a full patched member of 1%club) We agreed their would be very few LEO's on the job martial law, most likely scenario. In Canada very few gun owners, so if only the majority of gun owners are of the criminal aspect why not join what else is their to loose at this point?
I wonder how many others would join up with or form their own criminal element after a SHTF scenario.... This was a guy I was thinking of asking to join me at BOL with my family because of his skill set gald I did not spill beans.....
I will be more carefull in talking what supplies i have in future with anyone now.......


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good movie script.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> One of the guys I ride with stops in at my BOL, he helped with the deck.
> We get to talking bkes,women lies...lol then we start talking politics economy and what is likely going to happen.
> I say I have a 7 day supply in case of weather emergancies , he has a30 day supply does his own canning dehydrating and can make last 60, I am about to open up more but keep mouh shut. He then states after 60 days the masses will be weak frail and that is the time to form or join an outlaw biker club and enjoy safety in larger numbers?(his half brother a full patched member of 1%club) We agreed their would be very few LEO's on the job martial law, most likely scenario. In Canada very few gun owners, so if only the majority of gun owners are of the criminal aspect why not join what else is their to loose at this point?
> I wonder how many others would join up with or form their own criminal element after a SHTF scenario.... This was a guy I was thinking of asking to join me at BOL with my family because of his skill set gald I did not spill beans.....
> I will be more carefull in talking what supplies i have in future with anyone now.......


The law keeps people in check, even badasses are kept in check more than is their preference. Bad dudes like to fantasize, I imagine, about how really bad and powerful they will become if law and order vanishes. What they don't account for is the depressive effect that law and order has on people and criminals. Here's an analogy - the smartest kid in his high school, a guy who was never really challenged in academics, gets accepted to MIT. He thinks he's king of the hill and then during his first exam he discovers he ain't all that because everyone around him was also an academic star in high school. The game has been upped. Now all of these geniuses have to draw deep within themselves and excel more than they ever did before. Some will be up to the challenge and some won't and before they face this test it's quite hard to predict who is going to climb to the top of the hill amongst the tough competitors.

So my point is that for a bad ass today, in an environment of law and order, he likely imagines that he will be a bad ass in a future environment but that future environment will be unmoderated by law and order and he's going to have to really up his game or he'll be someone's bitch and when the restraints on society are released then all bets are off - the local schoolteacher who never broke any laws in his life might turn into a badder mofo than this bad ass when the school teacher's back is pushed up against the wall. Soldiers who've seen combat often relate how bravery and heroism can't be predicted by looking at how threatening, proficient in arms, or professional in training a fellow soldier is. Some guys break, some don't, some have what it takes and the test comes when one can't escape from the test.

Personally, I'm all for law and order and if some dudes like this roll into town then I see them as impediments to rebuilding civilization because I damn sure won't want to live under a thugocracy and I'll do whatever I have to do ensure that thugs don't ever get power over me or my community. Look at how well the Islamic world developed under the thugocracy led by Mohammed and his followers.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

also many under-estimate the old folks. when you get old you have nothing to lose so risks no longer hold you back.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

If a gang of biker thugs rolled up in our community after TSHTF, the locals here would open fire. Plain & simple. Some underestimate the lengths the average man will go to to protect his family & the property he needs to care for them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently joined a biker-club and the information that is shared among the group is amazing. These guys are no armchair quarterbacks, these guys are the real-thing with a very long life-time of skills honed. Currently, all of them seem to be living on the right side of the law with good relationships with the PTB (local police) - with such relationships already built, if the SHTF, those relationships would become even more invaluable, if you get my meaning.

Bikers have more than just the skills on the road - there is a brotherhood that rivals that of the Jeepers ...


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

RoadRash said:


> This was a guy I was thinking of asking to join me at BOL with my family because of his skill set gald I did not spill beans.....
> I will be more carefull in talking what supplies i have in future with anyone now.......


As much as I hate to say it, you may have already spilled too many beans. He knows your BOL location and if you refuse to join up in a post shtf situation, you are gonna have to deal with him and his bunch...

Just saying.

Jimmy


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Saying my experience with 1%ers has not been favorable is an understatement. Which is no surprise since we are on opposite sides of the law. I would trust a snarling rabid dog before I would trust a 1%er. So I assure you like *tsrwivey*, I would not hesitate to eliminate the threat quickly and efficiently. Bikers (good and bad) are highly susceptible to both booby traps and snipers.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> I recently joined a biker-club and the information that is shared among the group is amazing. These guys are no armchair quarterbacks, these guys are the real-thing with a very long life-time of skills honed. Currently, all of them seem to be living on the right side of the law with good relationships with the PTB (local police) - with such relationships already built, if the SHTF, those relationships would become even more invaluable, if you get my meaning.
> 
> Bikers have more than just the skills on the road - there is a brotherhood that rivals that of the Jeepers ...


There is a difference between 1%ers and a biker club.
One respects the law and the other finds ways around it.....
I know the bike club where I work has some experienced military men who have some great skill sets.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh the brotherhood is there that's why I was going to ask him to join my family. 
The guys I ride with we all have each others back no questions asked.... But if the SHTF I would only count on two out of about a dozen , I thought it was 3. 
I will wait before approaching other two ???


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Saying my experience with 1%ers has not been favorable is an understatement. Which is no surprise since we are on opposite sides of the law. I would trust a snarling rabid dog before I would trust a 1%er. So I assure you like *tsrwivey*, I would not hesitate to eliminate the threat quickly and efficiently. Bikers (good and bad) are highly susceptible to both booby traps and snipers.


had to laugh at that .....................it goes both ways sentry captain.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Bike gangs create a lot of artificial bravery due to the idea that somebody has "got your back". A lot of that is due to the idea that they are willing to step outside of the law if need be to "protect a brother"; I have to wonder if that unspoken threat would be a little less powerful if EVERYONE were willing to do what was necessary. Same as "an armed society is a polite society".... if the 1%ers knew that the RUBS were suddenly carrying and willing to shoot.... would they still walk as tall?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> had to laugh at that .....................it goes both ways sentry captain.:rofl::rofl:


By the same token, I've seen a Hell's Angel, two Buffalo Soldiers, and a Blue Knight all B.S.ing about bikes at a gas station. People are still people, and a nice bike is still a nice bike.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I ride an 07 Glide, My Dad was one of the original WWII Vet Biker types. I was raised around Harleys, been riding 42 years. I dont go near Patched Members of anything. 1%ers are nothing but trouble, I cant tell you how many fights they have caused. Any patched member of any group accept Marine Riders and HOGS are considered Gangs by LE down here. If I spot any 1%ers within 200 yards of my BIL Post SHTF, they get a 180grain .308 center mass, I SHIT YOU NOT!


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

In societal collapse. The average Joe won't run. He will just shoot. A truck or even small car is by far superior to a bike in terms of protection. Just driving over the bikes and bumping them will cause lots of damage for the rider.

About the only thing a bike has over other forms of transport is it's ability ot go around obstacles and good gas mileage. But the negatives out weight those positives.


As, noted in posts above. Today we have law and order. Outlaws are willing to live outside of those limits. No law = no limits for everyone.


----------

